# Wow, Who Are All These People?



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey all,
Been away from the forum for awhile - caught up in life and living it. Looks like a lot of new faces (who are probably wondering who I am too I suspect) but also looks like the forum is still going strong.

We recently made a change in terms of our towing setup and purchased an F-250 (2010 V-10) at a fantastic discount. This was driven by our daughter graduating from college and getting a free ride (everything but meals) at her new grad school. She asked if we could help her with a car and rather than get her a clunker, we looked at our situation and decided to pass the Expedition along to her and replace it with a bigger truck. The prices at our local Ford place finally won us over. Now, the uncomfortable feeling that we were towing at the limit of our capacity will be gone and we are likely to go out more.

So, now with one kid going off to grad school and the second going to college, we will have few constraints (other than a job) to keep us tethered to the homestead and we hope to do a lot more RVing this next year. Having a healthy tow vehicle will make that just a little easier still.

BBB


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey good to hear from you BBB! There are new "faces" added daily! Great news on the truck and life as well!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome back BBB!!!

That is great news on the full ride Master's program. Congratulate her for us OB'ers!

So, any pictures of the new tow beast?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BigBadBrain said:


> Now, the uncomfortable feeling that we were towing at the limit of our capacity will be gone and we are likely to go out more.
> 
> So, now with one kid going off to grad school and the second going to college, we will have few constraints (other than a job) to keep us tethered to the homestead and we hope to do a lot more RVing this next year. Having a healthy tow vehicle will make that just a little easier still.
> 
> BBB










Be careful ......... Upgradeitis already got you on the New Truck (Congrats)









All that extra towing capacity might bring on another "fever"


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BBB...congrats on the new truck.

...now you have to change your fancy animated gif to have a truck and not the expedition pulling your trailer.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BigBadBrain said:


> Hey all,
> Been away from the forum for awhile - caught up in life and living it. Looks like a lot of new faces (who are probably wondering who I am too I suspect) but also looks like the forum is still going strong.
> 
> We recently made a change in terms of our towing setup and purchased an F-250 (2010 V-10) at a fantastic discount. This was driven by our daughter graduating from college and getting a free ride (everything but meals) at her new grad school. She asked if we could help her with a car and rather than get her a clunker, we looked at our situation and decided to pass the Expedition along to her and replace it with a bigger truck. The prices at our local Ford place finally won us over. Now, the uncomfortable feeling that we were towing at the limit of our capacity will be gone and we are likely to go out more.
> ...


so get busy and sign up for the Spring Rally 2011!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

If I even mention getting a bigger TT or FW DW will come after me with her quilting fabric cutter!

I'll try and post new pics of the TV but I was kind of waiting until I had a chance to put it in front of the OB.

(I'll have to go back to Oregon to get a new animation of the OB traveling on down the highway!)


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

So which PNW Rally will we see you at this year? Champoeg, Cannon Beach? j


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Unsure what our camping outings are going to be. Transporting kids to college will probably be a major trip for us and we'll likely use most of the precious vacation time for that. We'll be headed towards Montana rather than Oregon or even staying here in Washington. I've had such bad luck trying to plan on Outbacker get-togethers that until kids are all tucked away at college, I don't think I'm even going to guess when we'll make it.

BBB


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

We have a dodge 2500 v10 and it pulls nice. But we are still looking to upgrade to a 3500 diesel burner. To get some better fuel milage


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey there, BBB!!! Looks like you and I are on common ground (again). I, too, have been away for awhile!! Life just .... happens!

Glad you're back!! As for Grad School - - - full ride - - - GOOD FOR HER!!! What're her studies in?


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Colette is getting her BS in Geology at the end of the month. She goes off to field camp this summer and then will go to Boise State for her graduate work. I can't recall what her focus are is for grad school - I should but once she gets past "One schist, Two schist, Red schist, Blue schist" I get lost.

She is turning out to be a very interesting and competent person - I never doubted it.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome back BBB, I too have been away from the forum a lot this last year. So have you had any time to do any Astronomy? I have not had the scope out much in the last 10 months just can't seem to catch the few good nights we have had this year. To many storms, clouds and wind and to many other things going on.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome back Mr. Brain. I always enjoy your posts and writings of your trips.

Keep em coming.. Now youll have more time to write. You can pull them big and bad NW hills faster! Enjoy that new hot rod ford!

Carey


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I laughed loud enough to worry to the dog, when I read "one schist, two schist, red schist, blue schist"!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys, good to be back.

Not doing any astronomy of late Ember. I get very frustrated by the light pollution coming from my neighbor and then from the general light pollution in the Seattle area. I'm still working on the engineering for my wedge to let me do long exposure photos with my setup. I'm applying my CNC knowledge to building a better fine tuning system on the base of the wedge between the tripod and the wedge itself.

My daughter has a t-shirt that has the 'one schist, two schist, red schist, blue schist' on it. There are a lot of great geology t-shirts out there.

I expect that new truck to zoom up and down those PNW hills with the TT in tow just fine Carey! Looking forward to using the whole tow-haul and integrated brake controller too.

bbb


----------

